# Boarding Barn Feed Program



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

Wonder your thoughts on what types of feeds to offer at a boarding barn? Owners can have other grains fed if they wish but they are responsible for providing it. Wanting to have versatile options but not so many that it is chaos.

My current plan:
Every horse - flax +vita/mineral 
Other additions as needed -
Beet Pulp (no molasses)
Fat n Fibre type
Low NSC easy keeper type
Higher Performance type

Dose that sound substantial? I am not a fan of sweetfeed and hard grains, so those are off the table. 

Any brand recommendations? Going between Masterfeed and Purina right now and may end up with a mix of both.


Looking forward to your opinions!


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Around my area in boarding situations, the BO doesn't provide any of this kind of specialty additives. Basic hay and grain (or pelleted feed) is provided and the owner brings in their own extra products. At the low cost places, the extras are just added per the owners instructions and at the higher end, the owner pays extra for the time and inconvenience. And just like you said, if the owner likes a different type of feed, they provide it themselves as a substitute or in addition to what the BO uses.

The one thing I don't like that boarding stables in my area do is to assume "one size fits all". The horses all get exactly the same quantity of hay and feed regardless of size and metabolism. Some horses thrive and others lose weight!
At that point, the horse owner usually provides the addition feed and any supplements they feel necessary.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Chasin Ponies said:


> Around my area in boarding situations, the BO doesn't provide any of this kind of specialty additives. Basic hay and grain (or pelleted feed) is provided and the owner brings in their own extra products.


Same here.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I offer free fed hay (round bales) in pasture, grass in hay nets in the barn, and Equine Jr. to youngsters, Strategy to everyone else, 1-2 oz loose salt daily, fresh, clean water. If a horse needs something else, the owner can furnish it and I'll feed it. Any supplements MUST be in Smart Paks or the owner can come out and feed them.

Brand recommendations? Use what you can get consistently and that your horses do well on. For some reason, my horses seem to do best on Purina products and I live in a more Nutrena available area. I travel 60 miles one way to do my feed runs, twice a month. And even so, the local Purina mill is sometimes not real good about keeping the local vendors stocked. It's very frustrating.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Your feeds sound good. 

I'm with the others as far as barns providing feed. I've only ever had beet pulp and oats provided for me, if I wanted them.


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

Chasin Ponies said:


> Around my area in boarding situations, the BO doesn't provide any of this kind of specialty additives. Basic hay and grain (or pelleted feed) is provided and the owner brings in their own extra products. At the low cost places, the extras are just added per the owners instructions and at the higher end, the owner pays extra for the time and inconvenience. And just like you said, if the owner likes a different type of feed, they provide it themselves as a substitute or in addition to what the BO uses.
> 
> The one thing I don't like that boarding stables in my area do is to assume "one size fits all". The horses all get exactly the same quantity of hay and feed regardless of size and metabolism. Some horses thrive and others lose weight!
> At that point, the horse owner usually provides the addition feed and any supplements they feel necessary.


I agree with the 'one size fits all' being silly... all horses are different. Personally I would rather spend the couple buck a month on the flax/minerals and be known as a barn that has all horses in exceptional condition. Having a top notch feed program is something I am really striving for.


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I offer free fed hay (round bales) in pasture, grass in hay nets in the barn, and Equine Jr. to youngsters, Strategy to everyone else, 1-2 oz loose salt daily, fresh, clean water. If a horse needs something else, the owner can furnish it and I'll feed it. Any supplements MUST be in Smart Paks or the owner can come out and feed them.
> 
> Brand recommendations? Use what you can get consistently and that your horses do well on. For some reason, my horses seem to do best on Purina products and I live in a more Nutrena available area. I travel 60 miles one way to do my feed runs, twice a month. And even so, the local Purina mill is sometimes not real good about keeping the local vendors stocked. It's very frustrating.


That's a long drive for feed!!! No delivery? 
Yeah I think I am going to stick mostly with the Purina, so many of them as so comparable though.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Bright Stride Equine said:


> That's a long drive for feed!!! No delivery?
> Yeah I think I am going to stick mostly with the Purina, so many of them as so comparable though.


I used to get delivery in other states I've lived in. Here in OK, I guess it's pretty unusual to make that kind of drive for feed. My problem is the local TSC is part of a hub that decides what they can have and when. When you throw that on top of the local Purina mill being iffy, I was forever switching my feeds, sometimes every 2 weeks. That just doesn't work. There's also a Co-op that carries Purina, but they are the rudest, vilest men I've ever dealt with and they've left me hanging more than once. The last time was when I ordered 2 pallets of feed, just like always, on Monday to be delivered to the Co-op on Thurs. I get there Thurs and they don't have any feed for me. I go inside and the manager, whom I've ordered from for over a year, tells me, "You didn't pay when you ordered on Monday, so I didn't order it.". I called in on Monday the same as I always had, and he took the order and I asked if there was anything he needed. Nope, it will be there Thursday. He had NEVER required me to pre-pay before receiving my order, EVER in the past.

That was the last time I set foot in that store. I found the store I LOVE, 60 miles away, and they have never let me down in 10 years. I go every 2 weeks, they know I'll be there on Friday afternoon, they know what I order and if he has to go get it from another store he goes and gets it so it's in stock when I get there. Sweetest, kindest people on earth. It's worth every minute of the drive. Besides, it gives me an excuse to go have Pho at my favorite Vietnamese restaurant and swing by Sam's club while I'm down there.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i would talk to your masterfeed & purina reps to see what they would suggest. maybe carry both and offer the option to the boarders.


i'm a big fan of the Purina Enrich (if you search my posts) it gets the vitamins/minerals into my easy keepers without having to go into the: 2 scoops of this, 1 scoop of that, 1/2 scoop of this it's just boom put in the enrich one scoop of a hoof supplement & cosequin (those last 2 I would expect the owner to supply even on a full board situation)

i know a lot of people like beet pulp, it was a pain to feed my sister-in-laws horse beet pulp as it made chores take longer needed to bring out warm water especially in the winter 

to the person traveling 60 miles, I feel your pain I think ours is about 40miles but I try to buy enough grain to last our 2 horses 3-4months at a clip although my purina dealer closed down so now going to have to call the other store that carries it and make sure they get me in enough


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

tim62988 said:


> i'm a big fan of the Purina Enrich (if you search my posts) it gets the vitamins/minerals into my easy keepers without having to go into the: 2 scoops of this, 1 scoop of that, 1/2 scoop of this it's just boom put in the enrich one scoop of a hoof supplement & cosequin (those last 2 I would expect the owner to supply even on a full board situation)
> 
> 
> to the person traveling 60 miles, I feel your pain I think ours is about 40miles but I try to buy enough grain to last our 2 horses 3-4months at a clip although my purina dealer closed down so now going to have to call the other store that carries it and make sure they get me in enough


I use Enrich for my personal horses but, I don't know why, around here they want Strategy (the boarders). I've found Enrich to be Easy Peasy, they all love it and lick their platters clean. But.....the boarders like the Strategy better, so Strategy they shall have! LOL! 

I like my feed to be fresh, it's a bugaboo of mine. I go through 2 pallets of feed/2 weeks, it'd kill me cost wise to buy enough for 3-4 months! OMG! And to have to haul that much home.....OY! But it sure would be convenient.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Bright Stride Equine said:


> I agree with the 'one size fits all' being silly... all horses are different. Personally I would rather spend the couple buck a month on the flax/minerals and be known as a barn that has all horses in exceptional condition. Having a top notch feed program is something I am really striving for.


 
Yes, but I would not actually stock all of this stuff automatically for financial, storage or spoilage reasons. I'd give them a sheet listing additional items that you might suggest and will gladly add the their horse's feeding program. 

Then if they choose one, you only have to stock for one or several horses. A great number of boarders are not going opt for supplements at all and those that do could easily bring their own tubs in, saving you from the hassle of shopping and transporting.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

My BO supplied hay, and a Fat & Fibre type pellet feed. Anything else I had to supply. And honestly, it didn't always get fed to specs, which is just one of the many reasons I have my horses at home now. Some feeds need to be wet, and you should have specific instructions about those (how much water, soak for how long, must be soaked in cool temps if left for any amount of time). 

I would just supply a basic feed for everyone, and ask that if they want anything else, they bring it in. You might consider a type of feed bin setup to avoid having everyone bring in a rubbermaid tub. Something stackable that only holds maybe a couple of weeks' worth of feed for each horse. Have a place to put the horse's name on top, and details about feedings. If anyone is feeding various different kinds of supplements, ask them to pre-measure them out into baggies for each feeding, and label the baggies with the horse's name and am/pm (these can be re-used). 

I feed soaked hay cubes. When I go away for a day or two, and someone else is feeding the horses, I pre-measure the hay cubes into plastic containers, mark the water fill line with a marker so they know exactly how much water to add, and put in the powdered supplements as well. So all they have to do is add water, let them soak, and feed. I've prepared several days (am and pm) like this, and it's an easy system for anyone to use.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Grass hay
mineral block
clean water

Anything else I would have the boarder buy and bag up themselves into individual feeds. Give each boarder a small metal garbage can to put their feed supplements in.


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I used to get delivery in other states I've lived in. Here in OK, I guess it's pretty unusual to make that kind of drive for feed. My problem is the local TSC is part of a hub that decides what they can have and when. When you throw that on top of the local Purina mill being iffy, I was forever switching my feeds, sometimes every 2 weeks. That just doesn't work. There's also a Co-op that carries Purina, but they are the rudest, vilest men I've ever dealt with and they've left me hanging more than once. The last time was when I ordered 2 pallets of feed, just like always, on Monday to be delivered to the Co-op on Thurs. I get there Thurs and they don't have any feed for me. I go inside and the manager, whom I've ordered from for over a year, tells me, "You didn't pay when you ordered on Monday, so I didn't order it.". I called in on Monday the same as I always had, and he took the order and I asked if there was anything he needed. Nope, it will be there Thursday. He had NEVER required me to pre-pay before receiving my order, EVER in the past.
> 
> That was the last time I set foot in that store. I found the store I LOVE, 60 miles away, and they have never let me down in 10 years. I go every 2 weeks, they know I'll be there on Friday afternoon, they know what I order and if he has to go get it from another store he goes and gets it so it's in stock when I get there. Sweetest, kindest people on earth. It's worth every minute of the drive. Besides, it gives me an excuse to go have Pho at my favorite Vietnamese restaurant and swing by Sam's club while I'm down there.


Well I guess you found what works! I would have been ****ed at the other feed store too... mistakes happen but people need to take a little pride in their business.


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

tim62988 said:


> i would talk to your masterfeed & purina reps to see what they would suggest. maybe carry both and offer the option to the boarders.
> 
> i'm a big fan of the Purina Enrich (if you search my posts) it gets the vitamins/minerals into my easy keepers without having to go into the: 2 scoops of this, 1 scoop of that, 1/2 scoop of this it's just boom put in the enrich one scoop of a hoof supplement & cosequin (those last 2 I would expect the owner to supply even on a full board situation)
> 
> ...


I don't think we have Enrich here in Canada... I am using Equi22 the Purina loose mineral/vitamin supplement. Also, I'm super spoiled and have hot water in the barn :grin:


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

Chasin Ponies said:


> Yes, but I would not actually stock all of this stuff automatically for financial, storage or spoilage reasons. I'd give them a sheet listing additional items that you might suggest and will gladly add the their horse's feeding program.
> 
> Then if they choose one, you only have to stock for one or several horses. A great number of boarders are not going opt for supplements at all and those that do could easily bring their own tubs in, saving you from the hassle of shopping and transporting.


Good point. Yes, once I have boarders signed up, then I'll order the feed. Not going to get stuff unless I know it'll be used.


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

Acadianartist said:


> My BO supplied hay, and a Fat & Fibre type pellet feed. Anything else I had to supply. And honestly, it didn't always get fed to specs, which is just one of the many reasons I have my horses at home now. Some feeds need to be wet, and you should have specific instructions about those (how much water, soak for how long, must be soaked in cool temps if left for any amount of time).
> 
> I would just supply a basic feed for everyone, and ask that if they want anything else, they bring it in. You might consider a type of feed bin setup to avoid having everyone bring in a rubbermaid tub. Something stackable that only holds maybe a couple of weeks' worth of feed for each horse. Have a place to put the horse's name on top, and details about feedings. If anyone is feeding various different kinds of supplements, ask them to pre-measure them out into baggies for each feeding, and label the baggies with the horse's name and am/pm (these can be re-used).
> 
> I feed soaked hay cubes. When I go away for a day or two, and someone else is feeding the horses, I pre-measure the hay cubes into plastic containers, mark the water fill line with a marker so they know exactly how much water to add, and put in the powdered supplements as well. So all they have to do is add water, let them soak, and feed. I've prepared several days (am and pm) like this, and it's an easy system for anyone to use.


Having them pre-measure supplements is a great idea! I am trying to avoid people bringing their own feed as the feed room is small and having to remind boarders that they are almost out of grain is just a pain


----------



## Bright Stride Equine (Oct 20, 2016)

Avna said:


> Grass hay
> mineral block
> clean water
> 
> Anything else I would have the boarder buy and bag up themselves into individual feeds. Give each boarder a small metal garbage can to put their feed supplements in.


I think this method would work at some places but personally if I have say 10 boarders, I don't want 10 different bins of feed in the feed room. I am also providing "full board" which, around here, typically includes feed. The flax and vitamins I offer for free is above and beyond to set me apart from everyone else


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Bright Stride Equine said:


> I think this method would work at some places but personally if I have say 10 boarders, I don't want 10 different bins of feed in the feed room. I am also providing "full board" which, around here, typically includes feed. The flax and vitamins I offer for free is above and beyond to set me apart from everyone else


I can understand your point of view.


----------

